# Dead archery



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Sarurday marks the beginning of archery season and this section is dead. Crazy.

Good luck to anyone slinging arrows.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

What u want? :smile:
Nobody is going to give up their honey hole.
No archery hunter is going to post trail cam pics. Those darn gun hunters can take the leftovers.
It's too hot. The moons not right. The rut is a month away. Who wants to shoot a buck in velvet?
Everywhere I go is overrun with hunters.
I have to hike in 10 miles and climb 7000 vertical feet and the only critter in the basin is surrounded by hundreds of hunters.
That's bowhunters
Me, I'm hoping my new limbs come in so I can try and draw my bow. Not planning on the opener but hope I get comfortable enough to get out later in the season.

Good luck to you and everybody else.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm practicing in my yard every night and occasionally get to shoot a little further on the weekends. Need to fine tune my bow a bit more and I'll be ready to chase elk in WY in 4 weeks. Can't wait! Picked up a buck deer and doe tag as well, so I'm pretty much set for whatever I can find.


----------



## molarmechanic (Jul 2, 2018)

Even with the heat, and the bad moon and all the other reasons I could think of not to go out I am still planning on it. Trying to get my girlfriend her first harvest with a bow. Hopefully make that happen this weekend.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm just going to go hang out and wander around. 8) I just like being out and about. 
If an elk crosses my path, maybe I'll take a poke at him, if it's the right spot to get him out quick enough. 
The warm weather forecast worries me. Deer would be no problem. I'll be by myself so I'll be smart about it. Will concentrate more towards the later part of the hunt. 
Will just hang out and be glad to be anywhere. :mrgreen:


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Looks like the full moon is Thursday. Should be a bad opener.  I am not heading out until Wednesday of next week thru the end of the week. Moon should be much better then. Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## Muley_DMD (May 14, 2019)

I have to work on the opener  but hope to get out day after and see something at least! Good luck to all!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

You’re gonna have 2 types of hunters reporting their findings on Monday. The first guy is gonna complain that there’s no deer or elk left, Utah has killed them all or the winter took them out, but the heat and moon phase will never cross their mind for being mostly to blame that they aren’t seeing much. The other group of guys are gonna say they saw multiple 200”+ deer every day, they just couldn’t get close enough.

I love this time of year. So many idiots on social media...


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't been a stick flipper for about 10 years now. I don't know if I'm getting old (which I am) but to me it seems the weather is much warmer now that it was years ago. Call me crazy if I'm wrong. 


I remember busting my hump trying to beat the heat packing meat out of the hills. I was lucky enough to kill an animal in the evening the last 3 years I hunted with a bow. 


Best of luck to those out in the sticks this weekend!


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

People saying this moon phase is bad for the opener, I beg to differ. Do some research and you might learn some new tactics


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I’ll be back on the mountain this weekend. It will be hot and possibly crowded (not necessarily by hunters but perhaps by recreators) but there are few places I’d rather be.

I haven’t seen squat during my scouting sessions in a new area but watching the sun rise while sitting on a ridge made it well worth it.

I have a DH and a Multi-season Elk tag in pocket so I’ll try to put an arrow in anything I can.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Judging by the "bowhunters of Utah" facebook group, it's so quiet here because everyone is out stealing each other's trail cams and claiming each other's honeyholes before the hunt.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

olibooger said:


> Sarurday marks the beginning of archery season and this section is dead. Crazy.
> 
> Good luck to anyone slinging arrows.


I think maybe the rules should be changed so that on bad years a better time could be scheduled, maybe drop some other hunts and give the "good" time to the bow hunters. It's just not fair!


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I took Saturday off to get up there, hopefully get one of the three bucks I saw last week down within a few days and get back in time for a test and meeting by Wednesday. 
While all the excuses may be there to not go, I'm too new (or stupid) to know the difference between a good or bad opener. 🤪
The rut hunt for elk will just have to wait. School has changed a lot of plans. The second or third week in September is looking far better for elk anyways.
I would hope none of us are stealing peoples stuff. That's just rude. 

Best wishes everyone.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I’ll be out looking for a cow or spike elk to shoot at. You only get so many opening mornings. Plus we are taking our brand new camping trailer out for it’s maiden voyage.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

I will be sleeping out under the tarp at 8,500 ft enjoying the cool evenings. Hopefully the lopers will be wandering around. If not, the camping should be great at that altitude.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I just got a new release, should I start a thread about that? 

Archers are a calm stealth bunch. Not like those loud pumpkin head rifle hunters.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Sitting this year out, again. Last year I was too busy scouting and getting ready for my kids' hunts and this year, well, I was invited to go on a bighorn sheep hunt.

Good luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Not like in years past. I’m going to shoot the first legal buck I see. I don’t have much time for deer this year so the first one that gives me a shot I’m taking it.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Taking my 14 yr old out to try to stick a deer. Hopefully successfully. We didn't draw rifle tags so I picked him up a youth archery. Be his 2nd year slinging sticks.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

bowdude said:


> Looks like the full moon is Thursday. Should be a bad opener.  I am not heading out until Wednesday of next week thru the end of the week. Moon should be much better then. Good luck to the rest of you.


Full moons are overrated.


----------



## ExtremeHunter (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm encouraged and excited for this year! I wish you all good luck, and more importantly, a great time with friends and family.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

ExtremeHunter said:


> I'm encouraged and excited for this year! I wish you all good luck, and more importantly, a great time with friends and family.


That's the key to all hunts in my opinion. Enjoy what you have at the time.


----------

